# Cheap Runabouts?



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

As you can imagine the TT isn't the most practical car to use every day, which has had me looking for a cheap runabout.
In a perfect world I want something VAG, Tiny engine (cheap insurance/tax) preferably diesel.

I had my heart set on a late 90's Seat Ibiza (50+ mpg) but after seeing the insurance price was roughly the same as my TT that idea has now gone.

Only thing I can find reasonable is the late 90's VW polo's however even for a 1.2 the insurance/tax isn't as low as I was expecting and as its petrol the MPG isn't spectacular, however I do think this is what I'm going to end up with.

If anyone has any other ideas please dump them in this thread and I'll give them a search


----------



## iwanagofast (Jun 5, 2014)

If you're looking at something that age I'd give mk1 focus a serious look. It's a bit bigger than what you were looking at but it was way ahead of everything else at the time.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

skoda fabia is what im looking for, diesel. cheap tax and insurance


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

corradoman said:


> skoda fabia is what im looking for, diesel. cheap tax and insurance


+1.

My mother had a fabia. They are owned by little old ladies, don't get thrashed and aren't cool wiv da yoof. Solid build, good economy and the platform is actually newer than a contemporary Polo.

I bought a used one for my daughter as a first car. 70BHP, 45mpg, Group 1 Insurance, ABS, Airbags all round. She's done 25k miles in it now and the only cost other than servicing or consumables was a passenger window switch which was peanuts from the main dealer. Engine is noisy and the ride is comfortable but boincy when pushed, but in terms of overall ability it is excellent.


----------



## smitty12 (Sep 20, 2010)

VW Lupo! Can't go wrong! One of the best cars I've owned as a cheapy  If anything breaks it costs no more than £40 to fix!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is your TT a show car or a big turbo job? I'm just wondering why it's no good as a daily? It's essentially a golf, but i can understand if its one of the above.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hark said:


> Is your TT a show car or a big turbo job? I'm just wondering why it's no good as a daily? It's essentially a golf, but i can understand if its one of the above.


My first TT was a well used daily - did about 70,000 miles on it in 4 years


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get a MkI can't get a cheaper runabout than that .they start from £1500 but even then some on here with over 200k on must be worthless


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wallsendmag said:


> Get a MkI can't get a cheaper runabout than that .they start from £1500 but even then some on here with over 200k on must be worthless


I am sure some of the members on here with 200k mile cars don't feel they are worthless.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Get a MkI can't get a cheaper runabout than that .they start from £1500 but even then some on here with over 200k on must be worthless
> ...


No but if you were selling it....


----------

